# Prayers Needed For My Dog



## southGAlefty (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys I've never posted on this particular section here before but I've got a really big need for prayer tonight. My dog jumped out of my truck on the way to my girlfriend's house tonight around 8 and I've been out looking for him since. Came home around 11 to print up some fliers and have been out putting them around the area. Just got done putting 60 out so now I'm waiting on another 60 to print out and my girlfriend and I will be back out there. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## Mackey (Oct 28, 2009)

Lefty,
We got you covered with prayer.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bowfish71 (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers sent.  Hope you find him soon


----------



## Melissa (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope you find him


----------



## Walkntall (Oct 28, 2009)

Praying for you buddy, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MsFit (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww, that's terrible.  I will say a prayer for him.  If he has a collar on, some have the vets info on them.  If that's the case, make sure they know how to contact you.  Keep in touch with animal control, too.  Good luck!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok so I put out about 135 flyers last night in mailboxes all over our area with his picture, description, and my name and number on it. Also called my vet to give them the heads up to be on the lookout. In the process of getting in touch with animal control and the other vets around just in case somebody picks him up and he's hurt and they bring him in. Thanks for the prayers folks!


----------



## bender (Oct 28, 2009)

aww that stinks  I hope ya find him healthy


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers sent...................RW


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 29, 2009)

Please keep praying! I have been and he's still not showed up...but I believe in the power of prayer and God has a plan, just hope Deuce coming back to me is in that plan


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2009)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2009)

Please keep praying for Deuce, he didn't come home today but I just can't give up on him, love him too much. Thanks for everybody that has sent prayers our way


----------



## Lorri (Oct 31, 2009)

Awe hope you find Deuce - know how it is to be so close to your doggie - hope he finds his way home soon or someone sees your flyer.. Prayer for you and Deuce...


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the prayers folks, don't ever let anyone say there isn't power in prayer! Deuce showed up yesterday evening on a very nice family's back porch about 5 miles from the house. He was pretty banged up and hungry but they called my vet and I picked him up this morning. Turns out he has a broken tail bone but the Doc says it should heal up fine in 4-6 weeks. I'm just so happy to have him back!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 2, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Thanks for all the prayers folks, don't ever let anyone say there isn't power in prayer! Deuce showed up yesterday evening on a very nice family's back porch about 5 miles from the house. He was pretty banged up and hungry but they called my vet and I picked him up this morning. Turns out he has a broken tail bone but the Doc says it should heal up fine in 4-6 weeks. I'm just so happy to have him back!



Aww, how wonderful for you!  So happy to hear that.


----------



## Mackey (Nov 2, 2009)

Lefty, 
I'm sure to hear that. Prayer does work.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 2, 2009)

Best news I've heard all day.  My dog took off after one in heat two weeks ago and he ain't come back yet.  I hope I have the same luck as you.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2009)

georgia_357 said:


> Best news I've heard all day.  My dog took off after one in heat two weeks ago and he ain't come back yet.  I hope I have the same luck as you.



I'll send up a few prayers for you, I now know first hand exactly what you're going through! I will tell you this though, I had a buddy of mine share a story with me about his dog doing the same thing yours has and it took him 3 weeks to finally come home but he did. He'll turn up, probably skinny as a rail and all tuckered out like a big buck after the rut but I've got faith he'll be back!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad to hear it.

Brian1


----------



## chuckb7718 (Nov 3, 2009)

I rarely venture in here, but I saw your post and had to respond.





Good deal!
I'm glad you got your friend back!!!


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Nov 16, 2009)

Prayer does work


----------

